# Panasonic Set up Help Please!



## Bovvaboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello, I just moved into a new apartment here in New Zealand. We have free to air digital tv signal called Freeview. I purchased a new Panasonic TH-P50ST30Z plasma and Panasonic DMP-BDT310 Blue Ray 3D player, all hooked up to my current gear. All works great but my problem is trying to hook up my old dvd recorder. When I got my new tv I also got a USB HDD for recording but it will only allow me to record "live" on the channel you are watching! Really annoyed the salesman didnt tell me this fact. There is no menu for timer recording so I got out my old dvd recorder Panasonic DMR-EH58 and connected it with HDMI cable to the tv. I can watch what I have already recorded on the 250g hard disk but cannot tune it to the Freeview. I have been mucking around trying to tune it in for ages but cant get a signal so am I right to assume that the DMR-EH58 doesn't work with Free View digital tv signal? 

I see that Freeview have a set top receiver with built in dvr, is this what I should get or is there some way around my problem?
Cheers
Steve.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What does the user manual say for the DMR-EH58? I would think that it should be able to record OTA material. :scratch:


----------

